# Terrorism, wat is it?



## sysfilez (Aug 7, 2006)

Give ur opinions on terrorism. Why terrorism exist? Wat makes terrorist? N all.


----------



## 56561 (Aug 7, 2006)

Terrorism refers to a strategy of using violence, or threat of violence to generate fear, cause disruption, and ultimately, to bring about compliance with specific political, religious, ideological, and personal demands.
The targets of terrorist attacks typically are not the individuals who are killed, injured, or taken hostage, but rather the societies to which these individuals belong. 
terrorists are better than burlars , thiefs , rapists , and all other kind of outlaws because terrorism is not for any individual purpose . It has some kind of patriotic sense . a terrorist must not do any crime which is not included in his/her criteria .


----------



## JGuru (Aug 7, 2006)

Use *violence* to achieve one's goal!!
 As simple as that.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2006)

i think this shd be in the general section...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 7, 2006)

Moved to Fight Club

Terrorism is an act of a cowardice. Terrorists misuse their wrongly acquired force mainly on innocent people to draw attention to their "so called valid causes". They have no guts to come in front of people who can retaliate and most of the times they use their force on people who have no means to protect themselves.


----------



## arunks (Aug 7, 2006)

a person itself


----------



## eggman (Aug 7, 2006)

Terrorism refers to a strategy of using violence, or threat of violence to generate fear, cause disruption, and ultimately, to bring about compliance with specific political, religious, ideological, and personal demands.[1] The targets of terrorist attacks typically are not the individuals who are killed, injured, or taken hostage, but rather the societies to which these individuals belong. Terrorism is a type of unconventional warfare designed to weaken or supplant existing political landscapes through capitulation or acquiescence, as opposed to subversion or direct military action. The broader influence of terrorism in the modern world is often attributed to the dramatic focus of mass media in amplifying feelings of intense fear and anger.

from wikipedia


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

Terrorism is:


> The unlawful use or threatened use of force or violence by a person or an organized group against people or property with the intention of intimidating or coercing societies or governments, often for ideological or political reasons.
> From here


There are many reasons for a person to become a terrorist. Some examples are if the organisation pataos him by promising huge rewards if their plans succeed or by moving people emotionally by convincing them into becoming matyrs for the sake of the organisation or some cause.


----------



## Venom (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess its for democracy, its used for the good too, like in AP/Kerela sometimes.


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 8, 2006)

any thief even a underwear stealer should be shooted at sight
no mercy for anyone
shoot at sight


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 8, 2006)

wat abt s/w piracy?


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> any thief even a underwear stealer should be shooted at sight
> no mercy for anyone
> shoot at sight


Ugh, I forgot the word for this, was it monarchy ?

So what if I, a clever thief at my profession, steal a thing and put it in your pocket? Bang ? Ok byee, I pwnt you!


----------



## Stalker (Aug 9, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> wat abt s/w piracy?



SHOOT AT SIGHT???????


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 9, 2006)

56561 said:
			
		

> Terrorism refers to a strategy of using violence, or threat of violence to generate fear, cause disruption, and ultimately, to bring about compliance with specific political, religious, ideological, and personal demands.
> The targets of terrorist attacks typically are not the individuals who are killed, injured, or taken hostage, but rather the societies to which these individuals belong.
> terrorists are better than burlars , thiefs , rapists , and all other kind of outlaws because terrorism is not for any individual purpose . It has some kind of patriotic sense . a terrorist must not do any crime which is not included in his/her criteria .


this is a thing of the past,the use of violence by fanatics does not exist anymore,nowadays terrorisim is in the form of thought and imagination,rag-tag groups have been transformed into professional organisiations by the power of thought and the world may one-day have to bow down to these people because of their knowledge,skill and cunning because ours is nothing like theirs,they believe themselves to be soldiers,nothing more, and their mission is to bring glory to their statement


----------



## Sykora (Aug 9, 2006)

In a perfect democracy. there would be not terrorism, because _all_ people would have equal say. If the system leans away from equality, those people who feel they are disadvantaged use other means, to bring equality back. However, with the means at their hands, they generally do not stop with equality, trying to bring the advantage over to their side. This is terrorism. In that light, you can even say that sofware piracy is terrorism, because people are circumventing the system, because they are being disadvantaged by the corporation who overprice their products. In retrospect, the corporations who overprice their prices are _also_ terrorists.

There's a concept almost guaranteed to give you a perpetual headache.


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 10, 2006)

everybody is a terrorist by some means


----------



## Apollo (Aug 10, 2006)

> Terrorism, wat is it?


Scum of society.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 10, 2006)

systemetic use of terror for achieving one's goals


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> everybody is a terrorist by some means


O RLY ?


----------



## Sykora (Aug 10, 2006)

Terrorists aren't the scum of society. They are those who have been denied equality because the rich have opposite beliefs.


----------



## anandk (Aug 11, 2006)

ahem...actually these days terrorism is no longer dictated to, by either an ideology or an objective or a pursuit of any lofty goal !

in fact it has further degenerate to being a GREAT MONEY MAKING RACKET and a negative but useful tool in INTERNATIONAL DIPLOMACY. Terrorists are not to be mixed with Extremists. 

ECONOMICS dictate TERRORISM !


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

terrorism is an act of cowardice ,

pata nahi terrorists ko kahan khujli hoti hai jo ye galat  kaam karten hain


----------

